# Ivomec for heartworm



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

Im thinking about picking up some Ivomec at Tractor Supply today to use for heartworm medication for my pup. 
I know to get the 1% (NOT plus) injectable one, and that the commonly recommended dosage is 0.1cc per 10# or more conservatively, 0.1cc per 20#. 

Im a little confused though because I read that the normal amount of Ivermectin in a Heartguard is 272 mcg, and that just 0.1cc of Ivomec has 1,000 mcg. 

So im wondering why the recommended dose of Ivomec is so high. Just 0.1cc for any dog would be so much stronger than the Heartguard, so why give more than that? 

Wouldn't it just be fine to give 0.1cc (or 0.05 if you could measure it) per dog, as thats still almost twice as much as the Heartguard? 

If anyone has experience with giving ivomec to their dogs, I'd love to get some input 

Thanks!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

How old is your pup?


----------



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

He's 4 months, 45 lbs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

These were the calculations I used. I give closer to 0.2mL but think 0.1mL is more than adequate...but the higher dose kills other nasties as well. 272mcg is for up to an 100lb dog.

For an 80lb dog (using spreadsheet notation 10E-6 is 10 to the minus 6th, not e, the natural base, ok?-just no option for superscripts on the forum)

(2.72 x 10E-6 grams/lb*)x(80lb) = 217.6x 10E-6g or 2.18 x 10E-4 grams

A 1% solution is 1gram/100mL - so -

(2.18 x 10E-4grams) x (100mL/grams) = 0.0218mL

I need to give 0.1 mL which is 5 times the necessary dose. ( 0.8mL, using the 0.1mL/10lbs calculation) would be 40 times the necessary dose for my dog.

*the dose from the insert is 2.72mcg per lb. See heartgard.com, package insert is on the webpage.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The Hartgard dose is low because they are trying to avoid dogs with the MDR-1 gene problem dying. Also, if you look at how it is dosed, some of the weigh ranges are double at the top end, so the smaller size dog is getting double the dose of the larger size but it is still fine. Ivomec has a HUGE range of safe dosing. Dogs receiving it as a treatment for other issues are getting insanely high doses compared to a monthly Hartgard tablet.

I give my 70lb adults about .35cc of the 1% injectible. I did the math with a chemistry prof and that's what I feel works and what I'm comfortable with. It is a considerably higher dose than a Hartgard tablet, but not as high as the .1cc per 10lb dosing I see thrown around online. My dogs always test negative for HW and I also used this dose to prevent the spread of roundworms when my new puppy came home with them.

FWIW I'm not a vet so consult with your vet.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I give 0.1 mL per 10# in the summer and per 20# in the winter as it usdually gets very cold here and the mosquitoes die off.

But, I have several dogs. I would not buy a bottle for one dog as it would probably expire before I used it up.


----------



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for your responses, very helpful!  

I picked some up at tractor supply yesterday... $40 for just over 3 years of heartworm prevention! Im pretty happy about that! 

I didn't really think about this before, but my pup has white toes on all his feet. I've heard the whole "white feet, don't treat" thing but thought it probably just applied to the specific breeds that have white feet. Am I right? Should I worry at all? 

He has has absolutely no reaction whatsoever to the heartguard dosage of Ivermectin. Maybe I'll start out with the lowest dose I can measure and go up from there if he does well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Be very careful, why not get him tested for the MDR1 gene?+ The dose for sensitive dogs that causes problems is only 16 times the normal dose. Most of these dosing schemes are higher.


----------



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

I think I will get him tested so I won't have to worry, I read on the WSU website that 10% of German Shepherds have the mutation! Wow, didn't realize it was that common?! 

For now, I just gave him a really low dose... I couldn't be perfectly accurate with such a small amount but it was for sure between 0.03cc and 0.05cc absorbed into a small piece of bread. Its almost hard to believe those few drops would do anything, but I guess I can trust it will work as its still more than the heartguard.

Thanks so much for all the advice!


----------



## Nashoba's mom (Mar 17, 2014)

i'm gonna hop into this topic since I am not on here that much and CANNOT for the life of me figure out how to post my own start on a topic ( I've done it before but for the last 20 mins haven't found out how ) ......I too have purchased a bottle of 1 percent ivomec for cattle and swine and want some input on what to give my dogs as well.....I am terrible at math btw.... and we live in Alabama and the mosquitos are BAD! 

My dogs are
Nashoba....88pounds
Griffin....70pounds
Keira.....50pounds ( and hopefully gaining a few more ) She is a rescue and is skinny but a picky eater
I also have 2 small dogs 
Olive is about 10 pounds and Wubbzy is maybe 14ish but I think i'd be afraid to try and break it down for them....a 6pk of hartgard is only 35 bucks and lasts them 3 months so that's doable.....

I also know of a mutation gene that can make them sick but all mine have been on hartgard up til now so I would hope they don't have the gene....i'd like input on what would be the lowest and still effective dosing for liquid ivermec....
thanks!!!


----------

